# Indian Bruce Lee?



## K31 (Apr 4, 2007)

http://trinixy.ru/2007/04/04/indijjskijj_brjus_li_32_mb.html


----------



## MSTCNC (Apr 4, 2007)

Bad link, K31?


----------



## K31 (Apr 4, 2007)

K31 said:


> http://trinixy.ru/2007/04/04/indijjskijj_brjus_li_32_mb.html





http://trinixy.ru/2007/04/04/indijjskijj_brjus_li_32_mb.html

Okay, for some reason I didn't get an edit button on the first post but I tried the above link and it works.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 4, 2007)

That is funny, someone wanted to pay homage to the little dragon.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 5, 2007)

That was...interesting...to say the least.


----------



## ehsen (Apr 6, 2007)

Is he wearing his little brother's pant.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok let play Bruce why don't we


----------

